# Low(ish) tech Hemianthus callitrichoides



## CrookedFingers (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi,
I'm dry starting a 72L tank (60x30x40cm) for my baby razorback musk. I have several Walstad-style tanks that are absolutely no-tech, so since this is my first setup that will be properly lighted and filtered, the horticulturist in me really wanted to try some more difficult plants, that is HC and DHG. This is how they are planted:
https://s13.postimg.org/w7inued7b/IMG_20161009_191617.jpg
They seem to be doing fine and I've already noticed some new growth in just a couple of days.
While I want these plants to do well, I don't really care for the explosive growth usually associated with high-tech tanks. I have read in multiple places that it is possible to grow these in a realtively low tech setup, as long as they don't have too much competition for CO2.
1) I'll use a 13W UVB bulb for my turtle, and I'll add a daylight basking bulb. What wattage do you suggest I get to get the *lowest possible* tech light/CO2 combo? (For instance 12w + no CO2 or 25w + Excel or 50w + DIY CO2?)
2) I was thinking of doing a siesta regimen to maximise CO2 availability, do you think this is a good idea?
3) Lowest possible fert and water change regimen for advised light+carbon combo? Considering the tank will house a turtle and some small fish.
4) What plant can I add in the back left corner behind the DHG, keeping in mind both esthetics and CO2 consumption? I was thinking a tallish crypt or thin leaved java fern.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not sure if a turtle is going to play nice with HC and Hairgrass. When you say 12w, 25w, 50w, what kind of light.


----------



## CrookedFingers (Oct 9, 2016)

The turtle is a baby (3 cm long) and a musk, and they are known to be relatively gentle. Proof that turtles can do well in planted fishy setups:

https://m.reddit.com/r/PlantedTank/comments/2707pf/rescape_of_my_70_gal_musk_turtle_tank/?utm_source=mweb_redirect&compact=true

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/601858-high-tech-turtle-tank-56k.html

I'll probably move him when he gets bigger anyway, especially if I get another turtle.<br />
The bulb would probably be be a daylight basking bulb, like those made by Exo Terra.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

HC is pretty delicate and easily uprooted. I doubt if the turtle is going to "tiptoe thru the tulips" so to speak when it comes to your HC. 

I'm sure some of the plants and fish will be eaten as well. You also have the added issue of the water level. If too high the turtle will fall out of the aquarium. Not saying it's impossible, just there will be issues.


----------



## CrookedFingers (Oct 9, 2016)

But none of my questions were about the turtle, if I recall correctly...


----------



## CrookedFingers (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm sorry, I don't want to come off as rude, but I have considered those issues already. This is not my first turtle, and I would have bever attempted this with a RES, but this turtle is smaller than a walnut right now, and as I said, if I get issues, I'll move him and use this tank for newts or something.


----------



## CrookedFingers (Oct 9, 2016)

Nobody?


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

I can't answer all of your questions, but I can help with 1 and 4.

1: Keep in mind that watts per gallon are not a good measure of how strong your lighting is. Since most of us don't light our tanks with reptile bulbs, you might be hard-pressed to find PAR ratings on your bulb (though you could certainly look). If you really want to be sure about how much light you have, get/borrow a PAR meter. I don't know how turtles do with excel/metricide (you might want to look it up just in case there's an issue) but if you use DIY CO2 you will probably be fine.

4: A crypt might be a little crowded in that much space, most, if not all species tend to grow more "out" than "up." Java fern, I think, would do nicely.


----------



## CrookedFingers (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank you very much


----------

